# AEWSOME WEEK : Hopedale LA



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">HOPEDALE REPORT! AWESOME!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Well I have been busy fishing and catching so the reports have been late but here is the low down. GO FISHING! The last week has been flat out spectacular the speckled trout and redfish are all over not everywhere but if you fish around you will find them. Some days the wind has been calm and I have got outside and limited out on beautiful speckled trout and on the windy days work the edges and interior lakes with plenty of trout and redfish. Live bait is the key Campo shrimp and croaker are the best they catch fish or die trying. Check out the pictures from some of my recent trips. Lots of fish and big smiles on fisherman?s faces.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Give me a call and I will get you on the fish GAURANTEED!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Still have a few days open this month.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com <SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1">


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Great report, Captain. Where are you in relation to Lafitte. We just made our annualtrip over there from Pensacola last weekend, but maybe we'll give you a try in the future.


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Iam located In St Bernard Parish LA On the esat side of the Mississippi River a lot closerto Pensacola. Lafitte is on the west side of the river. Coming in on I-10 you would take the Chalmette exit. Check out my website for info and directions. I would love to have you. Some of the forum guy's come with me regularly.FISHEYE & BAMASAM you can talk to them and they can give you the skinny on me. Heck just give me a call and we cantalk a bit. 

Capt. Gene Dugas 985-640-0569

www.RatherBe-Fishing.com<P align=center>Take I-10 to the Chalmette exit 246 (Hwy LA47) (I-510) 8.7 miles South. <P align=center>Take left on LA39 (Judge Perez Dr) and travel 8.5 miles. <P align=center>Take left at yellow flashing lights (LA46 East).<P align=center>Go 8 miles and take left at red flashing lights (LA46)(Junction Food Store on left) and go 4.8 mile. <P align=center>You will cross Draw Bridge and take right onto LA 624 (Hopedale Hwy) for 1.5 miles. <P align=center>Dock address is 4602 Hopedale Hwy. On right side of highway, look for RatherBe Fishing sign.<P align=center>http://www.ratherbe-fishing.com/contact_new_orleans_fishing_guide.html#index


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

I will vouch for Gene being a class act and a heck of a nice guy not to mention he is a captain that works to put you on the fish. Other than being a ******** he is a pretty good feller  oke


----------

